# Switching



## Jekup (30 Sep 2015)

Was wondering if you do reserve bmq and you switch from res to reg do you have to redo Bmq


----------



## runormal (30 Sep 2015)

Someone told me it that you needed "66 class B days" or something like that and after that you do not need to redo bmq.  I can't confirm that figure however.

From what _I have observed_ members seem to keep qualifications/ranks if they are DP 1.0 qualified.  (These observations are made off ACISS / INF members transferring).  With that being said I know a INF CPL who went over to the regs as a CPL INF but had to redo his DP 1.0 sooo...  >

I would love to know the answer actual answer though. I believe it is partly "It Depends" but it be cool to know the answer as I've heard Jr members ask this question here or there.

Edit: That being said "switching" between res/ref isn't the easiest thing to do nor is it a guarantee. If you haven't put your CT in yet I'd highly advise you to do so.


----------



## mariomike (30 Sep 2015)

Jekup said:
			
		

> Was wondering if you do reserve bmq and you switch from res to reg do you have to redo Bmq



You can check here,

Component Transfers (Reserve to Regular): Q&A
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12797.575
42 pages.


----------

